# superdrol.....



## HaTa (Aug 25, 2005)

how long does 1 bottle last... does it work... is it worth it...


----------



## HaTa (Aug 25, 2005)

lol doesnt work


----------



## Twigz (Aug 25, 2005)

ok


----------



## HaTa (Aug 25, 2005)

Twigz said:
			
		

> ok


i read up old threads on it and everyone says it doesnt work my question is why come out with a product that doesnt work


----------



## Du (Aug 25, 2005)

Its an active hormone, a steroid. You're a bit too young still.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 25, 2005)

And I've seen many more positive threads than negative about superdrol.


----------



## HaTa (Aug 25, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Its an active hormone, a steroid. You're a bit too young still.


would my penis shrink? and or stop growing?


----------



## HaTa (Aug 25, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> And I've seen many more positive threads than negative about superdrol.


i didnt know that


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 25, 2005)

Rocco, didnt you do an SD cycle?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 25, 2005)

Yep, I did two of them.


----------



## HaTa (Aug 25, 2005)

how did they work?


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Aug 25, 2005)

Superdrol is the real deal.   SOME people are non-responders though.  Out of 10 or so guys that I know that have tried it they were all  very happy with the results except for one guy.


----------



## kicka19 (Aug 25, 2005)

ive done 2 cycles, good stuff, hard to keep gains during pct tho unless ur bulking


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

HaTa said:
			
		

> would my penis shrink? and or stop growing?


Yes if you are 14 or 15 years old Superdrol will shrink your penis by 40% or more.


----------



## Addiction (Aug 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yes if you are 14 or 15 years old Superdrol will shrink your penis by 40% or more.


Yeah, Superdrol is the real deal. I did a cycle about a month ago and gained 13 lbs. Kept 10 of it. If your not at least 21 your junk will fall off.


----------



## HaTa (Aug 26, 2005)

Addiction said:
			
		

> Yeah, Superdrol is the real deal. I did a cycle about a month ago and gained 13 lbs. Kept 10 of it. If your not at least 21 your junk will fall off.


and if u are 21... ur dick doesnt shrink?


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 26, 2005)

HaTa said:
			
		

> and if u are 21... ur dick doesnt shrink?


it grows.


----------



## Cardinal (Aug 26, 2005)

I don't care so much about the shrinkage.  I just like to watch my balls grow post cycle.  Pretty damn awesome if you ask me.


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 26, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> it grows.


----------



## Twigz (Aug 26, 2005)

It doesn't grow..... It's like the saying goes "small potatos make the meat look bigger"


----------



## brokeass122 (Aug 27, 2005)

Twigz said:
			
		

> It doesn't grow..... It's like the saying goes "small potatos make the meat look bigger"




hahahahaha that shit just made me laugh so hard


----------



## danliftinheavy (Aug 30, 2005)

HaTa said:
			
		

> i read up old threads on it and everyone says it doesnt work my question is why come out with a product that doesnt work


 are you fing serious superdrol is the best ph on the market now one of the best ph period it works great a bottle can last you 2 good cycles do lots of research before you do it thought you need good liver protection and a good pct setup


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 30, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> I just like to watch my balls grow post cycle






But, sometimes those bad boys get *too* tight -


----------



## PapaDaca (Aug 31, 2005)

*works*

dont listen to the lies head oevr to Http://www.bulknutrition.com/ and check out the forums on superdrol you got guys gaining 20-30 pounds of muscle form SDrol. I ordered a bottle, but you will need milk thistle for your liver,
its best to take 1-2 caps a day and absorb them under your tounge so they hit your blood stream immediately.


----------



## PapaDaca (Aug 31, 2005)

kid dont take prohormones at 15 dont fuck up like me I started taking androstene at 14 i stoped growing at 5'9 at 14 yrs old, heed my advice wait till ur atleast close to 18 yrs old.

Just buy some tribulus, some Maca and Sarsparilla


get them here at Http://www.swansonvitamins.com/ 

and look for some Red clover extract liquid, take 1000 mg twice a week, b4 u lift witht he red clover, to much causes estrogen aromatization.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 31, 2005)

You'll be OK, just stack some growth hormone
with the superdrol to help your vertical development


----------



## PapaDaca (Aug 31, 2005)

where can I get growth hormone you think the stuff they sell at GNC is worth it?

you think it could make my dick grow to? they be just super, become a body builder and porn star ha ha


----------



## PrincePaul (Sep 2, 2005)

I am contemplating using Superdrol.  I know I'd need Milk Thistle with it, and Nolvadex so that "bitch tits" aren;t a problem.....but is there a good PCT anyone could reccomend for this product?


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 2, 2005)

Nolva is fine for PCT.  Remember Superdrol is a steroid, and can be pretty harsh on you lipid profiles.

Your choice, but I think it is foolish one, since you are just starting to workout again.

If your diet is shit and you don't have a Gym membership let alone equipment at home why bother with this product?


----------



## PrincePaul (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for the input.  I do greatly appreciate it.  

I have just started (this week) eating a little more correctly.  I've junked all the high fat, high carb stuff and I've been eating about 4 eggwhites in the am, oatmeal at 10 am, a sensible lunch (grilled chicken or such), a carb sense EAS bar around 3, sensible dinner (again nothing fried, no butter, LIGHT everything) maybe a few more egg whites or salad and possibly another EAS bar.  I've been taking the NO 2 as supposed to for 2 weeks.  This weekend I will start a multivitamin and possibly Myoplex.  

I won't have my bench til the middle or end of this month, so I don't plan on using superdrol or whatever else I go with until that time.

I've have to continue my dumbell routine, which is showing some arm results.


----------



## PapaDaca (Sep 2, 2005)

it has to work i got 1 bottle and 2 on the way!


----------



## PrincePaul (Sep 4, 2005)

Is most Nolvadex is the form of a 20mg tablet??  Or is that not enough for PCT?


----------



## NOZZLEHEAD (Sep 4, 2005)

How and what does SD convert to in the body, and does anyone know exactly how they are managing to say this is not a prohormone?


----------



## Addiction (Sep 4, 2005)

NOZZLEHEAD said:
			
		

> How and what does SD convert to in the body, and does anyone know exactly how they are managing to say this is not a prohormone?



Do a search, it has been talked about tons of times. It somehow found a loop hole.


----------



## NOZZLEHEAD (Sep 4, 2005)

I tried doing a search on google and all I get is the same rhetoric, nothing in-depth.   I've even gone to other forums.  If you've seen a website or forum please let me know.


----------



## NOZZLEHEAD (Sep 4, 2005)

I don't really care about why its legal, I was just curious on the conversion of SD.


----------



## Addiction (Sep 5, 2005)

NOZZLEHEAD said:
			
		

> I don't really care about why its legal, I was just curious on the conversion of SD.


Do a search on this site. You will find lots of info at AM also.


----------



## PrincePaul (Sep 7, 2005)

Sounds like it won't always be available.  Better buy it now, if interested.


----------



## musclepump (Sep 7, 2005)

PrincePaul said:
			
		

> Sounds like it won't always be available. Better buy it now, if interested.


It won't. But for now it's still expensive. A couple days before the PH ban, bottles of stuff that had been going for $60 were down to $10


----------



## PrincePaul (Sep 7, 2005)

BN marked it down 5 bucks.  

I'm sure it'll go much lower.


----------



## kicka19 (Sep 9, 2005)

im waiting for it to go lower then im gona buy a few bottles, how long do u guys think it will take till it reaches its lowest point with it still being avaible?


----------



## ZECH (Sep 9, 2005)

I doubt it will go lower. It will sellout!


----------



## kicka19 (Sep 9, 2005)

dg, u a hustler?


----------



## ZECH (Sep 9, 2005)

LOL, nope, I have just seen it before. It doesn't last long enough for the price to drop.


----------



## Addiction (Sep 9, 2005)

Price will not go down, get it while you can!!


----------



## Giovanni (Sep 12, 2005)

yes but notice the price went down a couple of bucks but the amount of capsules went down from 90 to 60 haha


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 13, 2005)

the first page of this thread was the funniest i have read..but anyway to that teenager worried about his penis...i have a phd in medicine and it is known fact that from the age of 18 onward your penis will shrink by 1/4 of an inch every 5 years..taking this supplemant will cause your penis to shrink at a more rapid rate...seeing as how the average penis is 12 inches in length some people after a cycle have ended up with only 9 inches ..so what i suggest is measure your penis and if u can afford to lose 3 inches go aheadand take the supp....thats my proffesional opinion  dont forget post cycle p.f.f.f.t


----------



## kicka19 (Sep 16, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> the first page of this thread was the funniest i have read..but anyway to that teenager worried about his penis...i have a phd in medicine and it is known fact that from the age of 18 onward your penis will shrink by 1/4 of an inch every 5 years..taking this supplemant will cause your penis to shrink at a more rapid rate...seeing as how the average penis is 12 inches in length some people after a cycle have ended up with only 9 inches ..so what i suggest is measure your penis and if u can afford to lose 3 inches go aheadand take the supp....thats my proffesional opinion  dont forget post cycle p.f.f.f.t



your a fucking idiot, just shut the hell up, you oviously know nothing, only thing u have a phd is shiting in your own hand


----------



## Nachez (Oct 2, 2005)

if the average penis was 12 inch we would all be hung like  john holmes and be porn stars


----------



## Nachez (Oct 3, 2005)

now say the PH ban never went into effect, M 1 T would seriously over shadow SD!


----------



## zero2053 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Usage under the age of 21*

I am 17 years old (18th b-day at the end of dec.). I was wondering if I could use this supplement. I have researched and in respond to a question above, this website explains a lot
http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/article-superdrol.asp.

The article explains how it is not a good idea to start using this supplement until you are 21 years of age.  Is this true or not? I was thinking it could depend on the person. My dad grew when he was in college..I think about an inch or two...It also seems as if I have not fully matured. Please respond.

Thanks


----------



## kicka19 (Nov 16, 2005)

zero2053 said:
			
		

> I am 17 years old (18th b-day at the end of dec.). I was wondering if I could use this supplement. I have researched and in respond to a question above, this website explains a lot
> http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/article-superdrol.asp.
> 
> The article explains how it is not a good idea to start using this supplement until you are 21 years of age.  Is this true or not? I was thinking it could depend on the person. My dad grew when he was in college..I think about an inch or two...It also seems as if I have not fully matured. Please respond.
> ...



dont take it, there is absolutly no reason, chances of stunting ur growth is nuff of a reason not to i think


----------



## Curlingcadys (Nov 16, 2005)

zero2053 said:
			
		

> I am 17 years old (18th b-day at the end of dec.). I was wondering if I could use this supplement. I have researched and in respond to a question above, this website explains a lot
> http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/article-superdrol.asp.
> 
> The article explains how it is not a good idea to start using this supplement until you are 21 years of age. Is this true or not? I was thinking it could depend on the person. My dad grew when he was in college..I think about an inch or two...It also seems as if I have not fully matured. Please respond.
> ...


I heard once or twice that at your age FOODdoes wonders and nothing is going to come over night thus there is no easy way out per se.


----------



## swoleup (Nov 17, 2005)

Giovanni said:
			
		

> yes but notice the price went down a couple of bucks but the amount of capsules went down from 90 to 60 haha



Nutra dropped the Phera Plex price to $20 and Island dropped Superdrol (90) to $37.95 and Ergomax to $21. They are coming down, but I don't know how much further. Ergo used to go for up to $70.


----------



## kicka19 (Nov 18, 2005)

what is this island site?


----------



## swoleup (Nov 19, 2005)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> what is this island site?


www.islandsupplements.com


----------

